# Rural Internet



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Alrighty crew! I'm at my wits' end with our current internet service provider (DSL). As noted in the title I live in a rural area with not many options available and wanted to see if anyone has any creative options that I might be missing. I have have access to a couple of satellite providers as well as my current DSL provider. I've been hearing about fixed wifi via your cell provider but my address is not listed on my providers coverage map. I may jump to satellite but I hear there are reliability issues.

As of now we are currently running around 1.5mbps. With two kids potentially doing distance learning and a spouse who's a teacher running zoom classes our internet capabilities are lacking.

Any help from the rural or tech savvy members of this site would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

One of my coworkers put a cellular boosting antenna on his roof and he is pulling down 30Mbps now.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

My parents have satellite internet and VOIP phone over that.
It isn't good. My parents are not internet power users and their plan has a data limit during the day with unlimited late at night.

Ask lots of questions of carriers nefore commiting.

I would talk to your cellular carrier, an outdoor antenna might work as suggested above.
You cellular carrier is always eager to get a bigger monthly payment it is worth asking.


----------



## Cheesetoast (May 1, 2018)

Any Line Of Sight ISP in your area? Starlink has a "notify me" option when they are able to service your area as well.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks for the responses. There is one line of sight provider in our area and I'm just out of the coverage zone...I will also look into the cellular booster antenna as an option. I also just signed-up for the Starlink service notifications.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

What about TMobile 5g home internet? Might be when looking into. I believe Verizon is beginning it as well.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

If you have a cell phone service and little to no coverage on your property they might give you a hot spot or signal booster. You might be able to wait for starlink to get to your area also, its satellite wifi https://www.forbes.com/sites/waynerash/2020/10/28/spacex-starlink-space-based-broadband-goes-live-in-beta/?sh=4ebf142b4b73

website for starlink https://www.starlink.com/


----------

